# Tail Light Wiring Problems 1500 ram 07



## greggg (Aug 21, 2007)

Heres my problem. I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500, and I recently purchased Putco Rocket Rails with the red LED lights on the rear of the rails. The instructions only go up to a 2004 Dodge Ram charger for the wiring hook up, and the colors of the wires dont match up.I just need the tail light wiring diagram for a 2007.Can any one maybe give me a hand, it sure would be appreciated. Thankyou Greggg


----------



## greggg (Aug 21, 2007)

greggg said:


> Heres my problem. I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500, and I recently purchased Putco Rocket Rails with the red LED lights on the rear of the rails. The instructions only go up to a 2004 Dodge Ram charger for the wiring hook up, and the colors of the wires dont match up.I just need the tail light wiring diagram for a 2007.Can any one maybe give me a hand, it sure would be appreciated. Thankyou Greggg


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Gregg!
This is all I have on them.


Parking Lights+ white/yel (L), white/gray (R) 
Turn Signal+ wht/lt grn (L), wht/dk grn (R) 
Hope we helped you, if so let us know.


----------



## greggg (Aug 21, 2007)

Thankyou. I will let you know how i make out Jaggs


----------

